# Check our school videos!!!



## PowerOfKenpo (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am a 2nd degree black belt student in Greece and my teacher is Mr. Gregory Papadopoulos 4th Degree Black Belt.
Please check our videos of our school.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV2m4ph6jY0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp5SpS2i4uw&feature=related

Thank you for your time


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 25, 2009)

good stuff,great hands, i'm not into the tournament fighting,it don't do anything for kenpo,but the other stuff is aces,oh BTW the American Flag that was hanging in the gym?? the stars go on the left.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice to see our brothers and sisters keeping the flame in Greece.


----------



## silvestre (Jun 25, 2009)

hi

great vids. nice atlets

good work


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice stuff.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome! Nice vids.


----------



## PowerOfKenpo (Jun 26, 2009)

greetings from Greece Kenpo brothers 

thanks guys. more videos to come.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice. I really like the ukes' style.


----------



## Milt G. (Jul 26, 2009)

PowerOfKenpo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a 2nd degree black belt student in Greece and my teacher is Mr. Gregory Papadopoulos 4th Degree Black Belt.
> Please check our videos of our school.
> ...


 
Hello,
Nice videos!

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------

